# ADA 30W Nanotank Iwagumi DSM



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

First attempt of Iwaguma scape with Micranthemum Monte Carlo . Started this setup in late August using dry start method and submerged in late September. Progress is pretty good after three months and almost fully cover the whole tank.

Tank: ADA 30W (30cm)
Substrate: Netlea brown soil
CO2: Paintball CO2 with Aquatek Regulator ~1/2bubble per second
Flora: Micranthemum Monte Carlo
Filter: Kotobuki Hang on filter
Light: Kotobuki LED

Micranthemum Monte Carlo









Dry Start in late August









Late September before submerging









Submerged









Current Photos. Dead leaves are still present from emerged to submerged transition:


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Awesome looking tank great job! Are you going to keep it completely Micranthemum Monte Carlo or will you add some reds ? Also, did you experience any die off when you went from emersed to submersed?


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Ehhhhhh! That's a cool kit! Nice one! I wonder when the term "nano aquarium/tank" was coined. You have a very good example here!


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice tank. Plants are nice and green.


----------



## hoody123 (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks pretty awesome. Can I ask where you got the tank/light combo?


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> Awesome looking tank great job! Are you going to keep it completely Micranthemum Monte Carlo or will you add some reds ? Also, did you experience any die off when you went from emersed to submersed?


Yea i will just have monte carlo for this setup.
Some died off during the transition but new leaves were growing so everything was fine


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

hoody123 said:


> Looks pretty awesome. Can I ask where you got the tank/light combo?


Got the ADA tank from Lucky Aquarium in Market Village, and I bought the light from an online store on rakuten.co.jp


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

alexxa said:


> Got the ADA tank from Lucky Aquarium in Market Village, and I bought the light from an online store on rakuten.co.jp


Hey!!! Me too!!!









=======








=======









Check your silicone steam, isn't it just perfect? The older sticker ADA tanks are where they got their rep from, every picture I see has amazing craftsmanship. The new ADA logo tanks are rumored to be made in China and the first few batches were awful (I have a terrible 60P and 60F) but this tank, this ADA 30C tank, it's flawless. I had no idea they made tanks like these.


----------

